# Do you regard Oct. 31, Halloween?



## Augusta (Oct 15, 2009)

How do you spend Oct. 31. Do you regard the day as popular culture does? Do you only regard Reformation Day? Etc.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 15, 2009)

My kids dress up (this year both my girls are princesses, last year they were tigger and pooh, the year before that my oldest was Yoda, before that she was a hatching chicken). 

We go out and get candy. I eat all the candy.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a big desk calendar at work. I crossed out the label on Oct 31st and penned in Reformation Day. I also drew a barfy next to United Nations day. Just because someone else celebrates a day or event doesn't mean I have to. No, I don't do Halloween. If a student tells me "Happy Halloween", I respond " see you tomorrow" or wave and say "have fun", but do not return the same greeting.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 15, 2009)

I dressed up in a Confederate Uniform one year and that really scared some people. I had a big ole Stars and Bars Flag also. 

We celebrate the Reformation and remember Luther's 95 thesis. I also hand out gospel tracts to the trick or treaters.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 15, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I dressed up in a Confederate Uniform one year and that really scared some people. I had a big ole Stars and Bars Flag also.
> 
> We celebrate the Reformation and remember Luther's 95 thesis. I also hand out gospel tracts to the trick or treaters.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 15, 2009)

I celebrate Reformation Day on October 31.

We also acknowledge October 27.
















October 27, 1553 - the burning of Michael Servetus.

Considering the theology of some of our contemporaries, they probably would not have lasted as long as Servetus!


----------



## Augusta (Oct 15, 2009)

This is my first poll.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2009)

Congratulations on your first poll!

We have an empty nest, so there isn't really anything going on around here on that day. If we are going to be home, I'll hand out candy.

It was fun for our sons to dress up when they were little, but by 5th grade or so it was all about candy, so we just pulled the plug on the whole thing. We found that it was a great night to go to the Science Museum and Omnitheater in St. Paul, so the guys weren't all that disappointed.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 15, 2009)

We recognize Reformation Day, and we hand out candy. Not sure what we'll do when Peanut gets older....


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 15, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> I celebrate Reformation Day on October 31.
> 
> We also acknowledge October 27.
> 
> ...




Do you "toast" the occasion?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 15, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> We recognize Reformation Day, and we hand out candy. Not sure what we'll do when Peanut gets older....



Take Peanut Treating!


----------



## Andres (Oct 15, 2009)

i voted the first one. I have a great Michael Myers mask. Last year I was Anton Chigurh from No Country for Old Men. This year, not 100% sure yet, but I am leaning towards Kim Jong. It's a pretty simple costume.


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 15, 2009)

I think the rat brains option bears a remarkable resemblance to the Bull Moose Party in the 1912 election.


----------



## historyb (Oct 15, 2009)

Augusta said:


> How do you spend Oct. 31. Do you regard the day as popular culture does? Do you only regard Reformation Day? Etc.


I do the whole nine yards and watch old Abbott and Costello horror comedies and listen to otr horror on my mp3 player  I love the holiday season


----------



## Montanablue (Oct 15, 2009)

Augusta said:


> This is my first poll.



I am scared of making polls...lol. Too complicated!


----------



## ADKing (Oct 15, 2009)

Is there a plain "nothing at all" possibility. It felt too weird to vote "rat brains" whatever that is


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Oct 15, 2009)

I was tempted to vote "rat brains" too...

Just Reformation Day on my end. I have no desire to participate in Halloween. Whether it's an explicit pagan / satanic holy day, a commercialized holiday focused on the ghoulish and macabre but without any "real paganism," or somewhere in between, I don't think that it's appropriate for this Christian family to partake.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 15, 2009)

We put up a saw horse over our front sidewalk with a sign saying "Sorry, no treats, may you be blessed by God. Happy Reformation Day!"

And then we sing old Lutheran Hymns with organ accompaniment while leaving only the screen door closed. Most people find it scary enough.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 15, 2009)

VictorBravo said:


> We put up a saw horse over our front sidewalk with a sign saying "Sorry, no treats, may you be blessed by God. Happy Reformation Day!"
> 
> And then we sing old Lutheran Hymns with organ accompaniment while leaving only the screen door closed. Most people find it scary enough.



My skin crawls just imagining that.


----------



## JennyG (Oct 16, 2009)

This is not as straightforward as I thought. 
I need to make sure I understand properly before I vote...sorry to be slow!
If I picked the first option, would I be saying a)that's what I think it's for, and that's actually what I do on Oct 31st.....
or b)that I see nothing in Halloween except for 
"ghoulish decor, ....the whole experience" implying that it's unredeemable and therefore I wouldn't touch it with the tongs?
Also, what does the last option mean?
Thanks!


----------



## nasa30 (Oct 16, 2009)

We don't celebrate Halloween in our home. It's Reformation Day as well as one of my daughters Birthday.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 16, 2009)

I grew up with celebrating Halloween with costumes and everything. I used to do some pretty wild pranks involving stuffed clothing, ketchup and cars as well. When I became a man I put away childish and devilish things. Now, if we do anything it is a celebration of the Reformation. Often we invite friends over and watch the older movie, Martin Luther. This year I will be participating in a Reformation 'party'. I'm to do a first person of William Farel. (I wish I'd known I'd be doing this a month ago. It would have given me an excuse to grow out my reddish hued beard  Well, what hasn't turned white. )


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 16, 2009)

Now that we are empty nesters, we usually go over to my son's and hand out candy while they take the granddaughters around the neighborhood. Their neighborhood is full of young couples who seem to really get into the trick-or-treat costume thing. I just sit back and enjoy the smiles and laughter. The little girls love doing it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 16, 2009)

I personally celebrate the Reformation on 31 December.


----------



## dr_parsley (Oct 16, 2009)

Passes me by completely without notice. One of the benefits of living in the bush!


----------



## he beholds (Oct 16, 2009)

I recognize that it is Reformation Day, but unless there's a conference or something, I don't do anything about it. We trick or treat, too. (Again, unless there's a cool conference or something better to do.) I'm not die hard either way.


----------



## Fly Caster (Oct 16, 2009)

About the time for the trick-or-treaters to come out, we'll take the girls out for ice cream (8 & 2). We'll mess around for a while, then head back home about the girl's bed-time. Sometime during the evening, my 8-year old will ask why people celebrate something so "yukky" and we'll explain again why we don't do it. Then I'll tell her again about something great that happened on this day, for which we can give thanks.

That's pretty much our Halloween routine. I do start looking forward to the ice cream in early October-- as we use this as a rare occassion to go for the best.


----------



## Dao (Oct 16, 2009)

oh! reformation day is on Oct 31st. Reformation Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia I wonder why Luther picked this day to post his papers on the door?

-----Added 10/16/2009 at 09:26:55 EST-----

The Catholics failed to drown out Halloween by inserting All Saint's day.

Is reformation day on Oct 31st another failed attempt to drown out halloween 

Is there another solution to drowning halloween out that might work? Any suggestions?


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 16, 2009)

Dao, raise taxes on candy sales in October??


----------



## he beholds (Oct 16, 2009)

P.S.

One thing we DEFINITELY do is go to Chipotle! If you put foil on your body in some way to look like a burrito, you get a free burrito!! We have done this for the last three years and their burritos are HUGE. This year the kids will be old enough to eat one, so we'll even put foil on them!

Weird picture, but like this:


----------



## Mark Hettler (Oct 16, 2009)

None of the poll options apply. In our home, October 31 is our son's birthday.


----------



## he beholds (Oct 16, 2009)

I forget what exactly we did for him, but somehow we got foil to stay on his head. You could probably cover a baseball hat or something. 

This is *NOT* my husband, but here is a guy doing it:






I just called my Chipotle to make sure it is on for this year, and the lady said it is from *6pm till 10* this year, just so you know : )


----------



## Dao (Oct 16, 2009)

austinww said:


> Dao, raise taxes on candy sales in October??


umm might work. The Government raise taxes on cigarettes. The effect cuts down on health problems. Taxes on Candy would cut down on health problems, too. Sweets probably kills more than cigarettes. Yesterday my wife was telling me that more people are killed from sleepy drivers than drunk drivers. How do we ban sleepy drivers and sweet toothers


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 16, 2009)

Dao said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > Dao, raise taxes on candy sales in October??
> ...


Well, I was going to say it isn't the government's concern whether we choose to eat candy and get cavities or not, but then I remembered...the government doesn't actually care what is and is not its concern.


----------



## Dao (Oct 16, 2009)

austinww said:


> Well, I was going to say it isn't the government's concern whether we choose to eat candy and get cavities or not, but then I remembered...the government doesn't actually care what is and is not its concern.


You might get denied from health insurance if you have cavities.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 16, 2009)

JennyG said:


> This is not as straightforward as I thought.
> I need to make sure I understand properly before I vote...sorry to be slow!
> If I picked the first option, would I be saying a)that's what I think it's for, and that's actually what I do on Oct 31st.....
> or b)that I see nothing in Halloween except for
> ...



Rat brains! is very esoteric. You either get it or you don't. 

-----Added 10/16/2009 at 11:21:13 EST-----



ADKing said:


> Is there a plain "nothing at all" possibility. It felt too weird to vote "rat brains" whatever that is



Adam, I thought of making a nothing option. I didn't because I thought that the majority of the Reformed would acknowledge or remember the Reformation on that day, and pick that option for non Halloween observance.


----------



## ADKing (Oct 16, 2009)

Augusta said:


> Adam, I thought of making a nothing option. I didn't because I thought that the majority of the Reformed would acknowledge or remember the Reformation on that day, and pick that option for non Halloween observance.



Without any pretence of judging anyone else's motives, it just strikes me that "Reformation Day" is just a modern attempt by reformed Christians to substitute their own party for Halloween. I would be very interested in knowing when this phenomenon started. It is remarkably like "Harvest Parties" that everyone (believer and unbeliever alike) knows is the evangelical substitute for Halloween parties. There are just too many events in church history that are worthy of commemorating that we don't have special days and parties for: 'Council of Nicaea Day' or 'Solemn League and Covenant Day'. But then again neither of those coincides with a special holiday in the world.


----------



## nasa30 (Oct 16, 2009)

ADKing said:


> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> > Adam, I thought of making a nothing option. I didn't because I thought that the majority of the Reformed would acknowledge or remember the Reformation on that day, and pick that option for non Halloween observance.
> ...



Well, for my family, Reformation Day activities is a prayer at the dinner table thanking God for His providence and for the people that He used to pave the way for reformation. That's it.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 16, 2009)

ADKing said:


> Augusta said:
> 
> 
> > Adam, I thought of making a nothing option. I didn't because I thought that the majority of the Reformed would acknowledge or remember the Reformation on that day, and pick that option for non Halloween observance.
> ...



I wouldn't mind knowing when it started as well. I think it is a great idea, whoever started it, to have a day of thanksgiving for the Reformation which was a miraculous act of God to return the church to himself. Much like the reformation in King Josiah's time.


----------



## he beholds (Oct 16, 2009)

Joshua said:


> So does it _have_ to be on one's head?



Nope. I'm pretty sure you just have to have foil somewhere on your person. I don't think it even has to necessarily look like a burrito. I bet if you wrapped your forearm it would work. You can always try something very minor and if they say it doesn't pass don't order until you fix it. They do this just as a promotion, so they really aren't sticklers. The lady on the phone said "bring all your friends!"


----------



## Andres (Oct 16, 2009)

he beholds said:


> P.S.
> 
> One thing we DEFINITELY do is go to Chipotle! If you put foil on your body in some way to look like a burrito, you get a free burrito!! We have done this for the last three years and their burritos are HUGE. This year the kids will be old enough to eat one, so we'll even put foil on them!
> 
> Weird picture, but like this:



Wow! Thanks for the tip! I loooove Chipotle. Sadly, there is not one where I live.  I will be sure to tell everyone I know that lives nearby one though.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 16, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > So does it _have_ to be on one's head?
> ...



This might be what we do this year. Thanks! I will have to ask if ours does this.  

I am wondering just what Josh has in mind for his tin foil.  Burrito sized muscles or something.....


----------



## charliejunfan (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think I have the resources this year, but someday I would like to have myself and anyone else who participates dress up like Puritans or something, watch the Martin Luther movie(s), and drink some golden ale 

and also give candy to trick or treaters while wishing them a happy Reformation Day


----------



## Berean (Oct 16, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I forget what exactly we did for him, but somehow we got foil to stay on his head. You could probably cover a baseball hat or something.
> 
> This is *NOT* my husband, but here is a guy doing it:
> 
> ...



That guy looks like Mister Baked Potato Head.


----------



## he beholds (Oct 16, 2009)

Berean said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > I forget what exactly we did for him, but somehow we got foil to stay on his head. You could probably cover a baseball hat or something.
> ...



He does look baked.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 16, 2009)

For me it's a time when I wait for my niece to get home with all her candy and help her eat it all in one sitting!.....yep, that's why I've joined a gym!


----------



## Berean (Oct 16, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> For me it's a time when I wait for my niece to get home *with all her candy and help her eat it all in one sitting!..*...yep, that's why I've joined a gym!



As a Doctor you should know better and set an example.


----------



## Nate (Oct 16, 2009)

We don't celebrate either day. I've always had a hard time getting excited about holidays, religious or otherwise. Maybe I'm just lazy.


----------



## Manuel (Oct 16, 2009)

I come from the Dominican Republic where there is absolutely no Halloween tradition, so for me, Oct. 31st is just another day, sometimes I don't even remember that it's Halloween until trick-or-treaters show up. I do remember Reformation day, though.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 17, 2009)

Our neighbors and their kids are having fun with trick or treating and costumes, so we've made a point of being home and joining in as best we can. There are so few easy opportunities to relate to the neighbors, we hate to let it pass. We try to avoid the overtly goulish or anything that seems to be bringing obvious glory to the devil. But we don't wish to be party poopers. It helps to party with your neighbors before trying to preach to them.


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Oct 17, 2009)

We will be at church celebrating Reformation Day. Our church is set up in stations that celebrate: the Diet of Worms, Theses on the Door, Stained glass church window, the transformation in the forest, alms for the poor, and a quiz of a famous reformer. This year's person is William Tyndale. People dress up in period costumes.


----------



## William Price (Oct 31, 2009)

The school I work at is having a Fall Carnival today. I have to work it w/o pay, but I am celebrating Reformation Day myself. Think I might hum some hymns and stand like Luther in the yard this morning... just like any other day.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 31, 2009)

Honestly,

I pretty much try to avoid it.

Jessi mentioned dressing up like a burrito for a free chipotle burrito, and a huge one at that- now that sounds a little tempting, though.


----------



## Bern (Oct 31, 2009)

I didn't vote as I don't know what Rat Brains is supposed to mean. I'm English


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know that we celebrate Reformation Day to cover over Halloween in the same way that Christmas covers over Saturnalia. That is indeed the day that Martin Luther posted his 95 theses. If he had posted them on May 5th, would we not have Reformation Day on May 5th and simply ignore Halloween altogether?


----------



## William Price (Oct 31, 2009)

I already do. Halloween is a pagan and satanic holy day. I am happy, though, to celebrate a day which we acknowledge God's provision, grace, and guidance in starting the Reformation.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 31, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> I don't know that we celebrate Reformation Day to cover over Halloween in the same way that Christmas covers over Saturnalia. That is indeed the day that Martin Luther posted his 95 theses. If he had posted them on May 5th, would we not have Reformation Day on May 5th and simply ignore Halloween altogether?



 Hmmm. I wonder....


----------

